# Moved to Fort Pierce, FL...I need the low down!



## Krachodile (Aug 2, 2013)

Howdy Fellow P&S'ers! I've made the BIG move form MD to FL. We're in Fort Pierce. Any and every bit of fishing advice you can spare would be much appreciated. I'm mainly into surf, pier, and the like because I'm land bound and boat-less (for now).

Thanks in advance for your responses!


----------



## goinfishing (Sep 10, 2013)

Definitely have more options than Maryland! I know Ft. Pierce inlet is productive along with the intracoastal but don't know enough about the rest of that area as far as beaches go. Hopefully some current residents can fill you in. Have fun with the year round fishing. I miss that up here


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Krachodile said:


> Howdy Fellow P&S'ers! I've made the BIG move form MD to FL. We're in Fort Pierce. Any and every bit of fishing advice you can spare would be much appreciated. I'm mainly into surf, pier, and the like because I'm land bound and boat-less (for now).
> 
> Thanks in advance for your responses!



I used to live in Port St. Lucie, just south of Ft. Pierce, from 1994 to 2006. I suggest you contact the "SNOOK NOOK" in Jensen Beach. The owner's name in Henry Caimotto, pronounced "KY - MOTTO", but everybody calls him "Happy Henry". That shop is LEGENDARY on the Treasure Coast !

*
http://www.snooknook.net
*
Tight Lines !!!


----------



## Krachodile (Aug 2, 2013)

ez2cdave said:


> I used to live in Port St. Lucie, just south of Ft. Pierce, from 1994 to 2006. I suggest you contact the "SNOOK NOOK" in Jensen Beach. The owner's name in Henry Caimotto, pronounced "KY - MOTTO", but everybody calls him "Happy Henry". That shop is LEGENDARY on the Treasure Coast !
> 
> *
> http://www.snooknook.net
> ...


I will look him up for sure! Thanks Dave!


----------



## Krachodile (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks for the info goinfishing! Looking forward to never having to clean and organize during the winter months again!


----------



## goinfishing (Sep 10, 2013)

Krachodile said:


> Thanks for the info goinfishing! Looking forward to never having to clean and organize during the winter months again!


Hahaha. I hear that! Enjoy and good luck down there


----------



## jtluongo (Jul 21, 2015)

ez2cdave said:


> I used to live in Port St. Lucie, just south of Ft. Pierce, from 1994 to 2006. I suggest you contact the "SNOOK NOOK" in Jensen Beach. The owner's name in Henry Caimotto, pronounced "KY - MOTTO", but everybody calls him "Happy Henry". That shop is LEGENDARY on the Treasure Coast !
> 
> *
> http://www.snooknook.net
> ...


They are very helpful


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Krachodile said:


> Howdy Fellow P&S'ers! I've made the BIG move form MD to FL. We're in Fort Pierce. Any and every bit of fishing advice you can spare would be much appreciated. I'm mainly into surf, pier, and the like because I'm land bound and boat-less (for now).
> 
> Thanks in advance for your responses!


Well, how's it been going, so far ???


----------



## CurtisFlorida (Oct 4, 2014)

Check out the Florida surfishing site, good people and info. http://surfishingflorida.com


----------

